# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  آموزش php و laravel

## baleghsefat.ir

جهت آموزش php، laravel  و ... و همچنین طراحی انواع وبسایت وردپرسی (طراحی و پلاگین نویسی در وردپرس) و یا CMS اختصاصی با لاراول و یا php میتونید به این وبسایت سر بزنید.

https://baleghsefat.ir

----------

